# Cheapest I've Seen Any Festool



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

Over at another web site, a fellow posted the link below for a special on a Festool sander. Its going for one hundred, which includes sample disks, a systainer (sp?) and free shipping.

I test drove a Festool sander eight years ago and was VERY impressed, so, for the price of two average pad sanders, about thirty more than other disk sanders, or about the same as the Porter Cable heavy puppy, you can own one.

I bit the bullet and went for it. We'll see how it goes.

Festool 201234 "PRO 5 LTD" ETS 125 REQ Random Orbital Sander - New Festool


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I've got a lot of Festool and I've never seen a deal like that . Of course it will be triple up here in the north


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

check your PM's for my mailing addy to drop ship it to...


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

That looks like a great deal. I would order one but I have a Bosch 5 and 6 inch sanders already.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Lee see my reply to TomE's post about the same thing and you might change your mind. That is a smoking deal for a Festool tool. Thanks for the testimonial Kelly.


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

That sander is a spectacular deal, but I think I can beat it: I got this "Festool" brand new for just £15


----------



## scousi (Oct 6, 2016)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> I've got a lot of Festool and I've never seen a deal like that . Of course it will be triple up here in the north


The promotion is at $129 CDN in Canada at Atlas Machinery. I can't post URLS yet. I ordered one.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

scousi said:


> The promotion is at $129 CDN in Canada at Atlas Machinery. I can't post URLS yet. I ordered one.


Thanks , and welcome to the site


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

This deal is making going to make a lot of woodworkers first time festool owners.... And I am now included in that, as I ordered one last night. I have always respected the quality of their tools, but as I don't make any money with my woodworking, I could never justify their prices. Overall I tend to stick with Bosch, and really like the ROS20 sander. I am excited to put the two sanders head-to-head to see how they compare.

I am curious to see where Festool goes with this type of thing next. I will be curious to see if this is a one time deal to get more people buying the more expensive tools (which the $50 coupon may indicate), or are they gradually introducing a line of less expensive tools to penetrate a deeper market?

Will be interesting to see.... In the meantime a bunch of us have a new sander coming next month to play with!


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm hoping Festool will start competing for the market.





MikeMa said:


> This deal is making going to make a lot of woodworkers first time festool owners.... And I am now included in that, as I ordered one last night. I have always respected the quality of their tools, but as I don't make any money with my woodworking, I could never justify their prices. Overall I tend to stick with Bosch, and really like the ROS20 sander. I am excited to put the two sanders head-to-head to see how they compare.
> 
> I am curious to see where Festool goes with this type of thing next. I will be curious to see if this is a one time deal to get more people buying the more expensive tools (which the $50 coupon may indicate), or are they gradually introducing a line of less expensive tools to penetrate a deeper market?
> 
> Will be interesting to see.... In the meantime a bunch of us have a new sander coming next month to play with!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Waiting for the reviews anxiously!!!!

HJ


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

*It's On Its Way*

Woohoo! Your Festool PRO 5 sander order has now shipped from The Tool Nut. If you have any questions about your order, please contact us at [email protected].

Your sander will come with a small sample pack of abrasives. If you forgot to order abrasives, we’ve assembled a 30-pack of Festool’s most versatile sandpaper called Granat. Festool 497178 Sandpaper D125/90 P 500 Granat 100X | The Tool Nut

No need to wait until it arrives to save $50! You can order any Festool power tool from The Tool Nut between now and December 31st, 2017 to use your $50 Festool rebate voucher. Shop now at Festool Power Tools and Festool Accessories - Best Prices | Festool Products for the largest selection of in-stock Festool tools and accessories with fast free shipping. To redeem your $50 voucher, please visit PRO 5 LTD Rebate - Festool Power Tools for more information.

Please reference the tracking number(s) for details about delivery.

Your UPS tracking number(s):


Thank you for your order and enjoy your new sander!


The Customer Service Team
The Tool Nut
[email protected]


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Just clicked on the link and they said the deal is suspended by Festool. Any other sites?


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

Kelly, 
You are one of the lucky ones. Apparently they WAY oversold.  I have gotten two emails from Tool-Nut saying there is not ETA on the arrival on mine. 


Tom,
I know Woodcraft had a very limited number of them in stores, but I suspect that they will sell out quickly, if they haven't already.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

@MikeMa Too bad some of us missed it. Woodcraft is about 5-6 hours of driving from here. Looks like a wonderful quality tool.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

This might have something to do with the coming BREXIT and Festools is looking to expand their market.
Herb


----------



## Estoril-5 (Oct 28, 2016)

Shame this deal isn't on in UK.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Estoril-5 said:


> Shame this deal isn't on in UK.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Just curiosity, Are the European Festools all 220v. ?
Herb


----------



## Estoril-5 (Oct 28, 2016)

Herb Stoops said:


> Just curiosity, Are the European Festools all 220v. ?
> Herb


Generally tools are available in 110v for use with a site transformer or 240v with a standard 3pin plug.

That's tools in general, not sure about festool specifically

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

Been running my new Festool sander for final sanding five doors I'm finishing for a customer. Even with the bulky vacuum hose, it's a good feeling sander.

The vacuum hose I'm using is one I picked up at Home Depot a few years back. It's small enough to fit over the inlet port of my Oneida Dust Deputy and the fitting for the bag, which came in the Systainer.

Using it with Festool's paper is, as many say, pretty much a dust free operation. I'm running a Rigid two gallon vac through a Dust Deputy. I connected the two by way of a twenty foot, heavy duty blue hose, which has external spiraling ridges. As luck would have it, it press fits the cyclone and the sander, after I install the piece included for the dust collector bag (which didn't come with mine).

After a lot of reading, because I thought the pad was rotating slow, I learned a few important details about Festools:

1) Many of them have a break in period. If your sander has brushes, this will allow them to shape, Too, the pad may press against seals and may not spin as well as they should, until they wear in; and,

2) Running unrestricted vacuum will insure zero dust from sanding, BUT will pull the sander against the wood and slow the pad down. For that reason, vacuum draw needs to be reduced. On a Festool vac, you'd just turn it to its lowest setting. The rest of us just have to get creative.

Now, I MUST:

1) cut a six inch or so piece off the end of the hose;

2) set up a quick connect to add it back on the end of the hose for sanding operations;

3) drill a good sized hole in the cut off; and,

4) put a plastic, copper or aluminum, vinyl or foam band around the hose with a hole matching the hole so the band can be turned to allow air to draw from the hole and reduce the amount of suction at the sander, so it doesn't slow down the rotation.


NOTES:

* I'll probably cut a section out of the plastic/copper/aluminum, then drill holes in the two ends that result, so I can use the mini bungee the girls use for their hair to pull the ends together and tightening the band in the chosen position on the hose.

* I'll try vinyl or foam for the band, initially, in case it comes in contact with the wood surface.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

On the Festool forum site, there are several discussions on the use of the random orbit sanders. There is a lot of good information there.

One of the discussions was about why you need less air than that eight hundred horse, two thousand CFM vacuum offered to get to good efficiency, when sanding with any sander.

Of course, having a vacuum connected to your sander (presuming you have holes the vac can draw air though) helps by drawing the dust away before it can load up the sandpaper. However, as several point out, if the vacuum is too strong, it will pull the sander down hard against the wood and slow the rotation of the pad.

To avoid slowing the rotation of the pad, you can buy a VERY expensive Festool sander and just dial it down, or you can modify the hose to work like many house vacuums do. For example, you can install an adjustable port to allow the vac to draw air from it, rather than the sander. Too, you can use a longer hose, or a hose with a rough (ridged) interior to also reduce draw. 

In the end, it doesn't take much to catch the saw dust and end up with a nearly dust free environment.

_________________
NOTES:

1) Several people hang their orbital sander on a rope and run it for eight hours to break it in. For those with brushes, this shapes the brushes and increases power. For all units, it wears the seal between the pad and housing to reduce drag that, otherwise, slows the rotation of the pad.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

Due to the genius programing of the web page, a half hour of typing an update of my Festool experience is gone. A THOUSAND FLIES OF CAMELS and all that stuff.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Dejure said:


> Due to the genius programing of the web page, a half hour of typing an update of my Festool experience is gone. A THOUSAND FLIES OF CAMELS and all that stuff.


I hate it when that happens, every week or so. Sometimes I can recover it, but usually not.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I was having problems for a while when I was ona wireless service and I had to get in the habit of high lighting and copying on a regular basis before I tried posting be
cause of the same thing.


----------

